# natural BFP after tx child(ren)



## Spring Chick (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread is not exclusive to twins - so maybe a mod can suggest where best it goes - but for now, I thought I would get the ball rolling here as it seems there are a good few of us on the twin thread who have had a miracle natural BFP after having our twins through infertility treatment.    I wondered if people would not mind sharing their facts/stat here in order to shed some light on this medical marvel!!  Here's our history: me 32, dh 38, 5 years ttc.  me fsh 15+ thought to be high for age but doctor said may still be ovulating regularly/fine - lets see how first cycle goes. dh low count and poor swimmers! ICSI #1 - me => poor response to drugs, eggs of differing levels of maturity - clinic considered cancelling cycle but instead stimulated early and got 4 eggs, of which 2 fertilised and divided - Both eggs put back ... twins! Born Nov 2009. No contraception used and Feb 2011 natural conception miracle - surprise baby due Nov 2011.  Spring Chick x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

good idea sc   


well my history in short ....


dh and i decided to start "trying" in nov 04. got bfp in feb 05 however was not to be and suffered ectopic pg in the march and also lost tube as a result   . continued to try thereafter and eventually got a bfp reading on hpt in 08 however gp (who incidentally missed sytoms of previous ectopic   ) said not pg. moved clinics and they took me seriously and sent me to gyny for tests. found large ovarian cyst causing false reading. op to remove and test done. in addition to only one tube i think i may have had low ovarian reserve too (but never really explained) and referred straight for ivf. poor responder and only 5 follies but got 5 eggs, 3 of which fertislised. 2 best ones put back and 3rd not good enough to be frostie unfortunately. however overjoyed that first go worked and both stuck around   


when the kids were one we were on hols by sea and lets just say it was one time of not using anything and baby j was conceived! to say it was a shock is an understatement however once it sunk in we were pleased and now cannot imagine our family any other way.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Trying to Concieve for 9 years.... Initially by NHS told unexplained infertility.
Decided to have one try at IVF.... found out had male factor only 2% normal form and lowish count (was not impressed with NHS after sso long being told there was no reason)
Short Protocol ISCI.... only 3 eggs collected all three fertilised.... 1 stopped developing one fair but fragmented and one good. 2 embryos put back- resulting in triplets.
10 months after they arrived realised I was pregnant again- little man born in March at 42 weeks.
Took us a while to come to terms with it all- but now have 4 lively little boys- all under 2


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

wow lam! 3 from 1  and then a lovely little suprise! 4 under 2


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry- No Dee dee I had the 2 embryos put back- one that was fragmented and one that was good quality.


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

my mistake lam - but still


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I haven't got twins  but i little boy , but we used donor sperm due to DH having a balenced pararcentric inversion.    my eggs were beginning to fail by cycle number 4, we did 5 cycles in total. 2 chem pg and 1 m/c at 6wks. (with donor sperm) 

We decided we didn't want anymore, then when DS was a year old....................Hmmmm 9 days late, 1 test later....................whoops!   

I'm 8 wks, there is a higher risk i could m/c due to DHs problem, we never did see a genetic counsellor but we've looked it up and its rare there is any abnormailty at birth. I;m under a con and taking each day as it comes. It was a massive shock but we are ok now and looking forward to it.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Tried naturally for over 10 years in total. 1st IVF nothing fertilsed. Was told to consider donor egg. Second ICSI resulted in DS. We we told natural would not happen due to us trying for so long before IVF. DS was 18 months old when we got our natural BFP which is now upstairs fast asleep. We did not think it would happen to us, always felt like it happened to everyone else and we had really given up on having a natural bfp. When I got my BFP the house was on the market to raise funds for a round of ICSI.


----------



## KiaKaha (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello everyone! Long time no see for lots of you 

Our story is:
Trying for a long time, tried everything going (I was a bit    about needing tx). Referred for tests, me PCOS and possible endo. DH low count and high abnormal sperm. 2 1/2 year waiting list for our NHS Hospital (and six month wait between appointments) so decided to go private. First ICSI: 17 eggs, 11 fertilised, had two transferred on day five (one blast and one morula) which resulted in our lovely twins.

Then, when the twins were around 9 months old I found out I was pregnant again. *One night* we couldn't be bothered with contraception, after so many years of trying everything and I got pregnant . We'd already decided we would try again so getting a natural BFP was a bonus; but the timing was a bit of a worry. I was convinced a natural BFP would never make it with my dud eggs and DH's dud sperm but here we all are!

Funnily enough I know two other people who have had the same thing happen to them (one after IVF and one after clomid). I couldn't understand how they had the energy for all that sex with a small baby, never suspecting that it would happen to us the one and only time it could!!

Congrats Mighty Mini and Springchick! (and everyone else on their lovely LOs). Good luck Zen, sorry to hear about your angels


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks hun    I still have to pinch myself sometimes. I never forget those days before I had either of them. 

Congrats on your pg (and everyone else with one as well) it is a big shock at first isn't it? Took a long time for it to sink in with us.

Big hugs Zen     x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah thought it was just me that was heavily shocked! I'm not excited yet and taking time to bond with bump. Plus it took alot of talking to actually come to terms with it   we have the added problem of ds being from Donor sperm and this one is obviously dh bio child, so there's  gonna be alot of explaining to do


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

DH actually asked me if it was his    but from his point of view we had been trying for so long with nothing that this really did shock us. It is 100% his   told him we could go on Jeremery kyle for a dna test if he wanted    

I was the same MM. Took a while to get our head around it. One thing that was difficult was other people did not understand how we felt as no one knows of our IVF so people were just like "oh congrats on number 2" whilst we were ecstatic but couldn't explain why. 

Take one day at a time hun   Once baby is here it will all fall into place


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

It did cross my mind whether dh would think it wasn't his, cos someone on the donor thread said her dh would think she'd played around if it happened to them, I told dh and asked him, he said no of course not, then I said I haven't got time for another bloke or the energy!  

Anyway once baby comes there willbe no doubt who the dad is (hes got quite distinctive ears)


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all,

so nice to read your posts !

I have just found out thet my 4th fresh icsi has failed, i am devestated beyond belief but reading your posts does give me a little hope, just cant imagine me being that lucky   

Have any of you managed a natural will MF issues.

My hubby has a count of around 24 million (last 2 semen tests) which is above the guidlines but only around 7 million swim forward.
It is still bad but a vast improvment as his first a good few years ago was only 1 million and his 2nd only 11 million.  he was on tablets for IBS for a few years so not sure if that effected them.
I am also wondering if anyone knows if our fertility clinic should check my tubes?
Because of hubbys results they just put us straight onto IVF/ICSI without really checking me out apart from blood tests and internal scans.

Starting to wonder if perhaps i may have issues too that may hinder a natural pregnancy.  We have had many embreo transfers but only one pregnancy (lovely 3 yr old son)

Any help would really be appreciated at the mo   

Lyns
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

MM luckily DD does have some of DH's features but she does look more like me whilst DS is the spitting image of DH. I said that to DH as well, where on earth would I find the time and energy but dh's defence was he works nights    

Hi lyns. So sorry to read your post    We never really got a definate answer as to if our 0 fert was due to my eggs or dh sperm. I don't think they really knew. I was told to consider donor egg if the ICSI did not work but from research and reading other peoples experience it seems it could be a sperm issue as well. In the v early days of our investigations dh had low morph but not low enough to indicate a problem and his other samples always seemed to be ok. He was ill once and had over indulged at xmas before two of these tests so wondered if this was the reason for the slightly low morph samples. As for you being checked out I cant see the harm why not and it might be worth asking your consultant if that would be an option. Hope you get your much deserved bfp


----------



## KiaKaha (Aug 4, 2008)

Lyns - so sorry to hear about your negative cycle.  we had MF problems with morphology, enough to need ICSI but got a natural BFP.  However as Mal says, it sounds like its worth discussing with your consultant.  If you're not getting to test date then you may have some immune issues (not sure though, just a thought!).  Some clinics are more pro immunes than others.  Also you can take progesterone support on a natural cycle so maybe worth asking about that too.

At the first lot of tests, did you have an HSG?  Its an xray with dye.  That's to check your tubes and is standard on the NHS.


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all,

no i have never had my tubes checked just internal scans during ICSI.

My hubbys first few counts were low everything so we were just pushed straight into ICSI.  He now has a vast improvment with his count just need to get more of them swimming 

Lyns


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

Lyns - I had a natural BFP with DH's count of about 5 million. My story is the reverse of the ones on here. I always thought that there was no chance as this is what DH had been told when he couldn't conceive with his previous partner   . Actually it happened really fast despite the really low count and mobility and we had DS1. We tried for another 4 years but weren't so lucky and in the meantime his count had gone down to 100,000 so we were told that we really had no chance and went for ICSI - and got twins! However, given our previous experience and other stories on this thread I am not taking any chances as our family is complete - MF issues are not an effective contraceptive!


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all

Lovely reading all your stories, Lynns   I think we may have talked before but as you can see from the signature we are male factor due to an op when DH was young. The few sperm he has are deformed and/or lazy. The only thing I can think of is DH gave up alcohol for 6 months because of medication he was on, who knows how the miracle happened . My DH is naturally suspicous of everything ie DS may not be his as samples may have got muddled in lab   and as we were told we had more chance of winning the lottery than concieving naturally you can imagine him being confudled when I found out I was pg. I had symptoms on and off fpr 6 weeks but thought nothing of it putting it down to other things it was only because I had a secret stash of pee sticks that I tested one morning when I couldn't eat breakfast (unheard of for me   ). DH even pee'd on a stick to check they weren't a faulty batch (I told you he is   ).

DH has talked about having the snip but we will see we may have another happy surprise one day, who wins the lottery twice hey?  

x


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replys girls, this journey is so heartbreaking at times.

I have been so low but reading your posts does give me some hope.

I will never give up my dream and will carry on trying whilst we think of plan B !!   

Lots of love,

Lyns


----------

